# Euro Travel Ban



## witzend (May 7, 2020)

Just found this article doesn't look like we'll be going across the water soon  https://tinyurl.com/y828cvzh


----------



## jagmanx (May 7, 2020)

Mmn Not sure.
I would not call it FAKE news but maybe exaggerated.
One sentence "Uk's deaths have soared" is an indication of the thrust of the journalism
Yes UK is above Italy Spain and France...but only just
All the figures are open to serious doubts.
Yes IMO UK was at least a week to late in stating lock down.
I think many potential UK to Europe holidaymakers will think at least twice !
STILL far too early for any normality in Europe as a whole !
We shall see !


----------



## Deleted member 34243 (May 7, 2020)

possibly not exactly the most heavyweight source








						EuroWeekly News - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## 2cv (May 7, 2020)

phase3begins said:


> possibly not exactly the most heavyweight source
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But we know to trust this source


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (May 7, 2020)

True or false news,  I personal think traveling any where in a motor home/carvan/ tent  and camping .is something that  will not be possible till next year .


----------



## mark61 (May 7, 2020)

One bloke on an island says something almost a month ago, and that becomes a Euro travel ban?

Wasn't gonna take my van to the dusty islands anyway   
I love the Balearics really.

No mention of Sweden though, sounds a politically motivated comment.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 7, 2020)

Mr and Mrs Tupcox said:


> True or false news,  I personal think traveling any where in a motor home/carvan/ tent  and camping .is something that  will not be possible till next year .



Why not, if these media outlets keep spouting 'staycations'? 
Unless they mean *literally* to 'stay at your own home' for holidays under lockdown 

Who knows. Everything has been all at sea for weeks - nay, months!

Just have to wait and see what tack the govt. and 'advisors' decide to take, but I'm not feeling overly optimistic.


----------



## kenspain (May 7, 2020)

My friend in Portugal on our land as been advised by the police to stay put he said thank you very much I am have a lovely time, So he had better done all the jobs I left him to do not just fishing all day and sitting in the sun


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 7, 2020)

kenspain said:


> My friend in Portugal on our land as been advised by the police to stay put he said thank you very much I am have a lovely time, So he had better done all the jobs I left him to do not just fishing all day and sitting in the sun



You feeling jealous, Ken?


----------



## kenspain (May 7, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> You feeling jealous, Ken?


Yes very much so


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 7, 2020)

kenspain said:


> Yes very much so





Never mind, Ken, the situation won't last forever, try and keep your pecker up

PS. the way things are going here you may well be out of lockdown long before the UK


----------



## groyne (May 7, 2020)

> *Spain may not see Britons this summer*



It's just speculation, not news.


----------



## jacquigem (May 8, 2020)

Well I am here ! (LOL)


----------



## kenspain (May 8, 2020)

Me to   but I think the locals are getting a bit feed up seeing me sunbathing on the balcony. By the way Bars open from Monday


----------



## iampatman (May 8, 2020)

But only those with outside terrace, only to 50% capacity and whilst still maintaining 2m social distancing. The local “English” bar here has a notice outside asking folk to phone and book a place to avoid disappointment. If the bar owner follows the rules they’ll get 4 people in

Pat


----------



## jacquigem (May 8, 2020)

So I am told but isnt it subject to some announcement on Sunday ? We are booked in for a BBQ on Monday . Outside terrace , 50 % occupancy .Heres hoping !


----------



## jacquigem (May 8, 2020)

iampatman said:


> But only those with outside terrace, only to 50% capacity and whilst still maintaining 2m social distancing. The local “English” bar here has a notice outside asking folk to phone and book a place to avoid disappointment. If the bar owner follows the rules they’ll get 4 people in
> 
> Pat


Yes and lets hope they extend the time limits on us being out . Otherwise we cant be out 10.00am to 8.00pm unless shopping for essentials . Um maybe BBQ essential ? Of course I think social distancing still vital so will avoid anyone coughing and spluttering


----------



## witzend (May 8, 2020)

I think its just the media hype for weeks they been pushing for lifting of lock down plans.  Tonite they asked if its to soon to be lifting them. Can't see much if any changes for a few weeks yet


----------



## jacquigem (May 8, 2020)

You may very well be right . I just think I could go out and avoid putting myself into close contact and danger . It would be a risk that I would agree to


----------



## 2cv (May 9, 2020)

jacquigem said:


> You may very well be right . I just think I could go out and avoid putting myself into close contact and danger . It would be a risk that I would agree to



I think that the problem is that whilst at the moment any individual could go out and do that, when everyone is allowed to be out and about it will be much harder to avoid close contact.


----------



## mossypossy (May 9, 2020)

Exactly.
Everyone thinks "I". The Government has to think "they".
Fine if everybody stays home and just one person has the freedom to wander around the quiet roads and countryside avoiding all others. That is not how humans behave.


----------



## jagmanx (May 9, 2020)

Indeed..."I am allright jack" but the idiot who is near to me ?????
What he got here first !


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 9, 2020)

Greenhouse sales are looking good   

Restaurant Owners on Spains Costa del Sol still stuck in lockdown consider buying little greenhouses like Amsterdam So Diners Can Enjoy A Meal While Social Distancing


----------



## jagmanx (May 9, 2020)

People in Glasshouses....
Shouldn't undress with the lights on !


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 9, 2020)

One thing for sure - there's going to be an awful lot of businesses concentrating hard on thinking outside the box!

Which is no bad thing, imho.

Necessity is the mother of invention, and all that.


----------



## 2cv (May 9, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Greenhouse sales are looking good
> 
> Restaurant Owners on Spains Costa del Sol still stuck in lockdown consider buying little greenhouses like Amsterdam So Diners Can Enjoy A Meal While Social Distancing
> 
> View attachment 81320



I wonder how they serve without getting within 2m.


----------



## mark61 (May 9, 2020)

2cv said:


> I wonder how they serve without getting within 2m.



The second picture shows the long plank they pass through the door. 

I watched a video on it   
Seems more about making people feel safe, rather than making any difference, unless they disinfect the whole greenhouse between uses.
I might have some old DDT fumigators hidden away somewhere, DDT any good on a virus?


----------



## 2cv (May 9, 2020)

It’s important to remember that however the lockdown is relaxed the virus is still there.


----------



## jagmanx (May 10, 2020)

Thanks Terry...
Re-opening schools and the like is an absolute No No No in my opinion.
Many others seem to agree
As you post the virus is ever present !


----------



## Trotter (May 10, 2020)

kenspain said:


> My friend in Portugal on our land as been advised by the police to stay put he said thank you very much I am have a lovely time, So he had better done all the jobs I left him to do not just fishing all day and sitting in the sun


Exactly what the GNR are saying here. Portugal?  Lovely place. Eu voltarei,


----------



## jagmanx (May 10, 2020)

mark61 said:


> The second picture shows the long plank they pass through the door.
> 
> I watched a video on it
> Seems more about making people feel safe, rather than making any difference, unless they disinfect the whole greenhouse between uses.
> I might have some old DDT fumigators hidden away somewhere, DDT any good on a virus?



No but I can provide a list of individuals if you like !


----------

